# DNP glycogen loss



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I came off cycle at 197lbs roughly 2-3weeks ago and last wednesday added in dnp at 250mg ED. Since adding DNP last week I have gone from 197 to 187. Sure some glycogen retention from cycling would have gone since ending but even with the dnp that seems to much of a drop.

Is it possible I will gain some weight back when I finish up with DNP?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ye of course its gonna be mostly glycogen with a bit of fat loss, it depends, will you be stuffing your face after the dnp or will you be carrying on your cut?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I came off cycle at 197lbs roughly 2-3weeks ago and last wednesday added in dnp at 250mg ED. Since adding DNP last week I have gone from 197 to 187. Sure some glycogen retention from cycling would have gone since ending but even with the dnp that seems to much of a drop.
> 
> Is it possible I will gain some weight back when I finish up with DNP?


 DNP will deplete you hard and fast, the longer you are on the longer the amount of time it will take to fill back up again.

I would not worry though. The more depleted your glycogen stores are the more fat you are tapping into (in theory anyway)

Do not be afraid to add a re-feed in there (high carbs) you will burn up a bit but some of the carbs will make it through. Some will tell you that they wont, I am telling you from experience that some will! It also helps mentally.

I lost 11lbs in 7 days on TM DNP even though I was already depleted from prep, every time I use it, I loose at least 0.8lbs a day.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> DNP will deplete you hard and fast, the longer you are on the longer the amount of time it will take to fill back up again.
> 
> I would not worry though. The more depleted your glycogen stores are the more fat you are tapping into (in theory anyway)
> 
> ...


 I was on 300g carbs daily and still lost half a pound roughly a day lol. Went for a date yesterday and it was 3rd day stopping DNP so to look pumped for the date i thought may aswell do a refeed... had roughly 5k calories with about 800-900grams carb and looking way better now haha


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I was on 300g carbs daily and still lost half a pound roughly a day lol. Went for a date yesterday and it was 3rd day stopping DNP so to look pumped for the date i thought may aswell do a refeed... had roughly 5k calories with about 800-900grams carb and looking way better now haha


 Good work.

It is worth waiting a few days to let the DNP clear and then doing a nice carb up. Some suggest just waiting and adding carbs back in over a few days. I would rather just get them in fill back out and then go back to your diet. What ever that may be (carb cycling etc)


----------

